# What kind of cat tears you up the most?



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

From hookset to release, which fish beats you up the most? Whether it's the flattie digging down and making you work to bring him up or the channel that tries to clamp down on your hand and do a death roll, which of these cats gives you the most battle scars


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Blues r the worst i think


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hooking a bullhead as bait can be pretty hazardous. Those sharp spines on the smaller ones(5 to 10 in.)tear me up.

Do I vote for bullheads or flatheads?Since I'm baiting bullheads for flatheads????


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't caught that many blues and no big ones, but a channel cat has a heck of a clamp like a vise grip when your fingers are in his mouth.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Joey209 said:


> Hooking a bullhead as bait can be pretty hazardous. Those sharp spines on the smaller ones(5 to 10 in.)tear me up.



Take a pair of wire cutters with you and cut the fins off when you catch them. That will eliminate the problem with bullheads.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

channels are down right mean when they lock them jaws down and can rip the skin right off in a death roll, had many a blooded times fishin for channels.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

neocats1 said:


> Take a pair of wire cutters with you and cut the fins off when you catch them. That will eliminate the problem with bullheads.


I don't really like doin that.It takes a lot of liveliness away from them.And I want my bullheads as lively as possible.I guess its a problem I'll just have to deal with


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

the ones that tear me up the worst is the ones that break off right before u grab them, @#!&*#@#.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

channels lock up like a pitbull on a poodle....but bullheads are the worst...i hate those baitstealing, big fish mucking up, spiny funkers......when ever i'm channel cat fishing, i usually tie into about 10 of these pain in the arses


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

id say channels i've had some nasty run-ins with those badboys


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

nobody mentioned madtoms yet? the only venomous fish we have up here. flatheads arn't to bad, blues may cause the most consistant damage, but nothing can come close to getting stuck by a tadpole madtom, the worst of the madtoms. a good stick and your arm will throb for the whole day. brindleds and stonecats are pretty bad as well, but tadpoles are excrutiating


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

riverKing said:


> nobody mentioned madtoms yet? the only venomous fish we have up here. flatheads arn't to bad, blues may cause the most consistant damage, but nothing can come close to getting stuck by a tadpole madtom, the worst of the madtoms. a good stick and your arm will throb for the whole day. brindleds and stonecats are pretty bad as well, but tadpoles are excrutiating


I agree... madtoms are the worst of all the cats to deal with.... no only because they are small and squirmming... but because when you get spined or stuck with a spine it hurts like crap all day... and can become infected really badly


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

prolly flatties over the entire year. my hands are completely chewed apart from holdin grabin them by the mouth. but after just one fish i would have to say a blue if i put my hand in its mouth and it clamps down and starts rollin around.lol seems like i would learn not to after a while.


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

oh and bullheads them little things hurt when the spine you.


----------

